# New addition



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

We popped across to the west country today to see the kitten we have reserved and we were def not dissapointed in him, and ive brought back a few pics of him to share.....hope you like him............Chris..





































The 5 week wait now will be agonising for us im sure lol.........Chris.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

:001_wub: He is adorable. 

Does he have a name yet?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

sarahecp said:


> :001_wub: He is adorable.
> 
> Does he have a name yet?


Hi Sarah, still unsure of a name yet, lots of possibilities but nothing final yet.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2011)

He has a beautiful face


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

gorgeous Chris. Bet it seems forever before you get him!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_wow stunning, bet you cant wait.xxx_


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

A 5 week wait now...................but it will be worth it................Chris.:thumbup:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

another big boy i hope? lovely markings chris will coordinate with ozzy lol. doesnt seem that long ago when we were asking you for some names for ozzy


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Such a beauty Chris. He will be a stunner!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_is that a tortie i spotted in the back ground  , i love torties, _


----------



## gemcml (Aug 15, 2011)

He is stunning! :001_wub: (my heart skipped a beat )
Absolutely gorgeous - congratulations


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

JEALOUS 

I'm sure he wouldn't mind if we shared him


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW soooooo cute!!!!!


----------



## Chihuahua-Rocky (May 10, 2011)

He is absolutely beautiful. Love his cute face!


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> _is that a tortie i spotted in the back ground  , i love torties, _


yes it is Collie ...are you interested?? lol


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

jenny armour said:


> another big boy i hope? lovely markings chris will coordinate with ozzy lol. doesnt seem that long ago when we were asking you for some names for ozzy


Hi Jenny , you are so right there , its hard to realise that Ozzy is still just over 13 months old and he has achieved so much in such a short time, the black/silver kitten will be a good size but i dont think he will be as big as Ozzy is, and we are still trying to think up pet names for him lol chat soon............Chris


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo babys :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: I hope the weeks fly by for you then we can have more pics :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

raggs said:


> yes it is Collie ...are you interested?? lol


_does the breeder have a website ?  are they show/pet, and where abouts are they lol._


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

He he, I knew once you got Ozzie that it would not be long before you got another Coonie, he is absolutely gorgeous. Five weeks will fly past I am sure.

Congrats on your new hooligan.

Izzie


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Izzie999 said:


> He he, I knew once you got Ozzie that it would not be long before you got another Coonie, he is absolutely gorgeous. Five weeks will fly past I am sure.
> 
> Congrats on your new hooligan.
> 
> Izzie


Hi Izzie, lol, i just love the black and silver MC's i thinl they are striking, i am aware that they can be one of the most difficult of all colours for showing due to their coats tarnishing, but the showing of them is just a bonus to us they are our pets first and foremost. and i think Hooligan may be right lol...best wishes...........Chris


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

raggs said:


> Hi Izzie, lol, i just love the black and silver MC's i thinl they are striking, i am aware that they can be one of the most difficult of all colours for showing due to their coats tarnishing, but the showing of them is just a bonus to us they are our pets first and foremost. and i think Hooligan may be right lol...best wishes...........Chris


Hi,

Every home should have one or two maine coons lol.

Some silvers don't tarnish and to be honest the last few shows I have been at (FIFE) seem to overlook it, colour is not the highest priority on the standard anyway. I think silvers are spectacular to look at. Im gutted we didn't keep our silver boy from last years litter, it is an amazing colour.

Has he got a name yet,he is so lovely.

Izzie


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Handsome baby!!! He looks so much like a naughty baby Benji!  I bet you'll have your hands full if Benji is anything to go by!


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

Izzie999 said:


> Hi,
> 
> *Every home should have one or two maine coons lol.*
> 
> ...


does anyone have any spare ones going because I don't have any


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Izzie999 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Every home should have one or two maine coons lol.
> 
> ...


Hi Izzie his ped registered name is in Welsh except for the Tassare prefix but pet name we are still deciding on...his registered name will be TASSARE ARIAN COBAN..which when translated means.....Silver Cloak. best wishes......Chris.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Nico0laGouldsmith said:


> does anyone have any spare ones going because I don't have any


HAHAHAHAHA one night of Ozzy and you would soon bring him back im sure........Chris


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

raggs said:


> Hi Izzie his ped registered name is in Welsh except for the Tassare prefix but pet name we are still deciding on...his registered name will be TASSARE ARIAN COBAN..which when translated means.....Silver Cloak. best wishes......Chris.


Nice registered name, he is a lovely little guyx

Izzie


----------

